# récupérer photos ipod



## Edless (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais vous exposer mon problème (voir drame selon vos réponses). J'ai bien cherché sur google et le forum mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse alors voilà :

Tout commence avec un power book g4 (mon seul ordinateur) et l'ipod 80Giga que j'avais acheté pas tant pour écouter de la musique, mais surtout pour me faire un back up de mon ordi... au cas où.

Eh bien figurez vous que le "cas où" est arrivé et mon powerbook a donc bien planté, et je ne peux même pas en récupérer les données en l'utiliant en disque dur relié à un autre mac en firewire et en restant appuyé sur la touche "T".

C'est là que je me gargarise en me disant que j'ai vraiment bien fait d'acheter ipod 80Go et qu'au moins j'aurai mes musiques et photos (plus quelques docs scolaires que j'avais mis sur mon ipod utilisable en disque dur.) 

Je vais donc chez ma grand mère qui a un mac pour qu'on lui passe nos photos et qu'on puisse chatter par skype et branche mon ipod sur son mac (puisqu'elle  n'utilise pas itunes je voulais lui transfrer ma bibliothèque). 
Erreur, j'ai bien pu lui uploader mes morceaux, mais son %^*$£ de mac (ou alors une $*`£$ erreur de ma part) a fait que SA galerie photo s'est synchronisé avec MON ipod!

Là j'arrête de me gargariser, je sors les kleenex et après avoir été deçu de "data rescue" (qui ne m'a même pas retrouvé d'image) je me tourne vers des pro
 pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas une façon folle ou pas de récupérer mes photos...
(Sinon je dis adieu à mes souvenirs de NY et du Japon plus quelques 4 années de photos)

Bien à vous, et à la merci de mon ipod...


----------



## Edless (24 Février 2009)

Pardon de faire un double post, je ne vois pas de fonction "éditer".

En faisant des recherches un peu plus approfondies sur le web américain j'ai pu lire des informations à propos de logiciels tel que data recovery ou "iPod lost content retrieval utility3.0.1.5"
3 liens en exemple.
http://3d2f.com/programs/57-895-professional-ipod-recovery-tool-download.shtml
http://www.data-find.org/ipod-soft.php
http://www.download3k.com/System-Ut...rive-Data-Recovery-iPod-Restoration-Tool.html

La description de l'éditeur est attrayante (peut être trop) et pourtant il n'y a qu'un seul avis.
Bref, comme je suis un peu comme un chat échaudé, je ne souhaite pas faire de démarche qui risquerait d'agraver ma situation. (Je joue avec 4 ans de ma vie).

J'aimerais bénéficier de conseils de personnes plus avisées que moi sur la question. (alors si vous êtes avisés! Vous ferez un heureux.)


----------



## Edless (24 Février 2009)

Oups Double post


----------



## Edless (24 Février 2009)

Veuillez m'excuser, je pensais que mon cas étais différent de celui d'un plantage de disque dur mais finallement, grâce aux liens placés dans la partie "discussion similaire", j'ai pu parcourir des sujet que je n'avais pas pu avoir lors de ma recherche initiale (en pensant que mon problème était la synchronisation de mon ipod avec un autre mac qui m'aurait écrasé mes données).

Finalement, "photorec" et son tutoriel me sont d'une grande utilité, ça tourne actuellement et j'ai déjà pu récupérer quelques photos (étonnemment pour le moment il me retrouve énormément de podcasts et musiques et assez peu de photo mais ce n'est qu'un début.

En tous cas, merci à la communauté Macgeneration pour cette mine d'or qu'est ce forum.


----------



## amelie75009 (10 Mars 2009)

salut
j'ai le meme pb que toi et je suis  plutot nulle avec tout ca moi...
peux tu me confirmer que photorec t'a permis de transferer le contenu de ton ipod vers ton mac, photos ET musique ?
merci d'avance pour tes eventuels conseils
amelie


----------

